# Cubieboard2: How to boot from a microSD card?



## ogogon (Mar 6, 2020)

Greetings, colleagues!

Please tell me the answer to my question.

I have a Cubieboard2 with NAND.

I downloaded the image FreeBSD-11.3-RELEASE-arm-armv6-CUBIEBOARD2.img.xz, unzipped it and wrote it onto the microSD card with the command
`dd if=FreeBSD-11.3-RELEASE-arm-armv6-CUBIEBOARD2.img of=/dev/da2 bs=1M`

It turned out something quite expected, both partitions were normally mounted and viewed.

Then I inserted the card into the socket on the board, but she does not want to boot from it. Loads some old Linux, that is written in NAND.

*How to switch the board to boot from a microSD card?*

Thank you in advance for answering the question,
Ogogon.


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Mar 7, 2020)

According to this:
boot process


> Generally, the BROM first check  SD-card boot availability, then in second, NAND one. The BROM will try to load the SPL from U-Boot in each of these devices, which in turn loads the kernel.


You probably dd-ed image wrong.
Try with adding 
	
	



```
conv=sync
```
 at the end of your line and see how it goes


----------



## ogogon (Mar 7, 2020)

JohnnySorocil said:


> You probably dd-ed image wrong.
> Try with adding
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!
I followed your advice and this led to obvious progress. But I did not achieve complete success.

Now the loader recognizes the micro SD card, starts to work out the script, but for some reason it cannot load the kernel.
Another difference is that the blue and green LEDs (LED1 and LED2) are now off.

Here is the log of what is happening:
`U-Boot SPL 2019.01 (Jul 05 2019 - 01:56:46 +0000)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 912000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2019.01 (Jul 05 2019 - 01:56:46 +0000) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner A20 (SUN7I)
Model: Cubietech Cubieboard2
I2C:   ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
MMC:   SUNXI SD/MMC: 0
Loading Environment from FAT... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

In:    serial
Out:   serial
Err:   serial
SCSI:  SATA link 0 timeout.
AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
flags: ncq stag pm led clo only pmp pio slum part ccc apst

Net:   eth0: ethernet@1c50000
starting USB...
USB0:   USB EHCI 1.00
USB1:   USB OHCI 1.0
USB2:   USB EHCI 1.00
USB3:   USB OHCI 1.0
scanning bus 0 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scanning bus 2 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
       scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  2  1  0
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
Found U-Boot script /boot.scr
199 bytes read in 2 ms (96.7 KiB/s)
## Executing script at 43100000
285056 bytes read in 26 ms (10.5 MiB/s)
## Starting application at 0x42000000 ...
Consoles: U-Boot console 
Compatible U-Boot API signature found @0x7af4f478

FreeBSD/armv6 U-Boot loader, Revision 1.2
(Fri Jul  5 03:16:01 UTC 2019 root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org)

DRAM: 1024MB
Number of U-Boot devices: 1
U-Boot env: loaderdev not set, will probe all devices.
Found U-Boot device: disk
  Probing all <unknown> devices...
  Checking unit=0 slice=<auto> partition=<auto>... good.
Booting from disk0s2a:
/Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
/boot/kernel/kernel data=0x68a218+0x165de8 syms=[0x4+0x708a0+0x4+0xa1559
Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 9 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 8 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 7 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 6 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 5 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 4 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 3 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 2 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 1 second... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...              
No valid device tree blob found!

Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help.
loader>
loader>`

What is wrong now?
Why does the bootloader write that the FAT has a bad CRC? I didn’t touch DOS of the partition at all ...

Ogogon.


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Mar 8, 2020)

Wrong CRC is not cause for worry - I have  that too on my ARM board and it works):

```
U-Boot SPL 2019.10 (Feb 01 2020 - 15:15:25 +0000)
DRAM: 512 MiB
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2019.10 (Feb 01 2020 - 15:15:25 +0000) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner H3 (SUN8I 1680)
Model: Xunlong Orange Pi Zero
DRAM:  512 MiB
MMC:   mmc@1c0f000: 0, mmc@1c10000: 1
Loading Environment from FAT... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

Loading kernel...
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x85cffc data=0xb1968+0x1f4698 syms=[0x4+0xa2ab0+0x4+0x10413c]
Loading configured modules...
/boot/kernel/umodem.ko text=0x1540 text=0xf00 data=0x1088+0xf7c syms=[0x4+0xe70+0x4+0xa74]
loading required module 'ucom'
/boot/kernel/ucom.ko text=0x1734 text=0x29b0 data=0x1088+0x17b0 syms=[0x4+0x13e0+0x4+0xbac]
/boot/entropy size=0x1000

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...               
Using DTB provided by EFI at 0x47ef6000.
...
```

It seems that you have wrong dtb. You can show/set dtb files with following u-boot commands:

```
=> printenv fdtfile
fdtfile=sun8i-h2-plus-orangepi-zero.dtb

setenv fdtfile sunXXXX.dtb
```

You can see what DTB files you have with this command in u-boot:

```
=> ls mmc 0:1 dtb/
```


----------



## ogogon (Mar 8, 2020)

JohnnySorocil said:


> Wrong CRC is not cause for worry - I have  that too on my ARM board and it works):


Thank you. And I completely believe you.
But still interesting. If he swears, then there is some reason for this ...



JohnnySorocil said:


> It seems that you have wrong dtb. You can show/set dtb files with following u-boot commands:
> 
> ```
> => printenv fdtfile
> ...


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Mar 9, 2020)

> Unfortunately, this command also fails.
> 
> 
> loader>
> ...



You are in FreeBSD loader, not in u-boot loader. Boot process on Allwinner is something like:
- HW loader (hard coded in silicon)
- u-boot loader
- FreeBSD loader (which will load and execute kernel)

I am assuming that you have serial/UART/phy (LCD + keyboard) console. Press Esc multiple times when booting starts (when you see first letter on UART/LCD):


```
DRAM: 512 MiB
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2019.10 (Feb 01 2020 - 15:15:25 +0000) Allwinner Technology
```



```
Loading kernel...
```
After that it is too late to go to u-boot (I think, don't have ARM board at the moment).


----------



## ogogon (Mar 9, 2020)

JohnnySorocil said:


> Boot process on Allwinner is something like:
> - HW loader (hard coded in silicon)
> - u-boot loader
> - FreeBSD loader (which will load and execute kernel)


Funny company! There are three of them, and I am alone.
Always so ...



JohnnySorocil said:


> I am assuming that you have serial/UART/phy (LCD + keyboard) console. Press Esc multiple times when booting starts (when you see first letter on UART/LCD):


I have a USB-serial cable with TTL ending and minicom program on the computer.
Followed your recommendations and got into the command processor of this bootloader.

`U-Boot SPL 2019.01 (Jul 05 2019 - 01:56:46 +0000)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 912000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2019.01 (Jul 05 2019 - 01:56:46 +0000) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner A20 (SUN7I)
Model: Cubietech Cubieboard2
I2C:   ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
MMC:   SUNXI SD/MMC: 0
Loading Environment from FAT... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

In:    serial
Out:   serial
Err:   serial
SCSI:  SATA link 0 timeout.
AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl SATA mode
flags: ncq stag pm led clo only pmp pio slum part ccc apst

Net:   eth0: ethernet@1c50000
starting USB...
USB0:   USB EHCI 1.00
USB1:   USB OHCI 1.0
USB2:   USB EHCI 1.00
USB3:   USB OHCI 1.0
scanning bus 0 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scanning bus 2 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
       scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  2  0
=>`
But further, as I understand it, not everything is good.

`=> printenv fdtfile
fdtfile=sun7i-a20-cubieboard2.dtb
=> ls mmc 0:1 dtb/
=> ls mmc 0:1 /
   285056   ubldr.bin
            EFI/
      199   boot.scr

2 file(s), 1 dir(s)

=> ls mmc 0:1 /EFI/
            ./
            ../
            BOOT/

0 file(s), 3 dir(s)

=> ls mmc ) 0:1 /EFI/BOOT/
            ./
            ../
   577980   bootarm.efi

1 file(s), 2 dir(s)

=>`
In other words, on the DOS partition there is neither a dtb/ directory, nor files with this extension.

However, if you mount the unix partition, then it is all there.
`ogogon@ot:/mnt# ls -algR boot/dtb
total 348
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel    512  9 mar 22:23 .
drwxr-xr-x  10 root  wheel   1024  5 jul   2019 ..
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  45235  5 jul   2019 bananapi.dtb
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  32097  5 jul   2019 bananapim2.dtb
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  35865  5 jul   2019 cubieboard.dtb
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  44470  5 jul   2019 cubieboard2.dtb
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  45243  5 jul   2019 olimex-a20-som-evb.dtb
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  34916  5 jul   2019 olinuxino-lime.dtb
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel    512  5 jul   2019 overlays
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  45008  5 jul   2019 pcduino3.dtb
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  20013  5 jul   2019 sinovoip-bpi-m3.dtb
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  24925  5 jul   2019 sun5i-a13-olinuxino.dtb

boot/dtb/overlays:
total 8
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512  5 jul   2019 .
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  512  9 mar 22:23 ..
ogogon@ot:/mnt#`
If I understand correctly, on July 5, 2019, this configuration still worked, and now something has changed ...



JohnnySorocil said:


> (I think, don't have ARM board at the moment).


Everything is much worse - I have two of them. One on A10 (Cubieboard) the other on A20 (Cubieboard2). But at this level I have not worked with them yet.

Ogogon.


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Mar 9, 2020)

Downloading that image and checking it shows that there are .dtb files in FAT32 partiton:

```
mdconfig -at vnode -f FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-arm-armv7-CUBIEBOARD2.img
mount -t msdosfs /dev/md0s1 /mnt/sd1

ll /mnt/sd1/dtb/sun7i-a20-cubieboard2.dtb
.rwxr-xr-x 39k root 2019-11-01 04:49 /mnt/sd1/dtb/sun7i-a20-cubieboard2.dtb*
```

You did something somewhere wrong. Try it again, or just copy .dtb files to your first partition on SD card.


----------



## ogogon (Mar 9, 2020)

JohnnySorocil said:


> Downloading that image and checking it shows that there are .dtb files in FAT32 partiton:
> 
> ```
> mdconfig -at vnode -f FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-arm-armv7-CUBIEBOARD2.img
> ...


I'm sorry, but you obviously inattentively read my first message.
You downloaded and looked at the image FreeBSD-12.1, but I'm trying to install more familiar to me FreeBSD-11.3.

Maybe I need to copy dtb/ from a Unix partition to a DOS partition?

Ogogon.


----------



## ogogon (Mar 9, 2020)

By the way, I decided to try the image with version 11.2.
Recorded by command
`dd if=FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-arm-armv7-CUBIEBOARD2.img of=$1 bs=1M status=progress conv=sync`.

It turned out even better than last time, but, alas, this is also very far from success.

`U-Boot SPL 2019.07 (Nov 01 2019 - 01:51:34 +0000)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 912000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2019.07 (Nov 01 2019 - 01:51:34 +0000) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner A20 (SUN7I)
Model: Cubietech Cubieboard2
I2C:   ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
MMC:   mmc@1c0f000: 0
Loading Environment from FAT... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

In:    serial
Out:   serial
Err:   serial
Net:   eth0: ethernet@1c50000
starting USB...
Bus usb@1c14000: USB EHCI 1.00
Bus usb@1c14400: USB OHCI 1.0
Bus usb@1c1c000: USB EHCI 1.00
Bus usb@1c1c400: USB OHCI 1.0
scanning bus usb@1c14000 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scanning bus usb@1c14400 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scanning bus usb@1c1c000 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scanning bus usb@1c1c400 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
       scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  2  1  0
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
39829 bytes read in 8 ms (4.7 MiB/s)
Found EFI removable media binary efi/boot/bootarm.efi
Scanning disk mmc@1c0f000.blk...
Found 3 disks
BootOrder not defined
EFI boot manager: Cannot load any image
585272 bytes read in 53 ms (10.5 MiB/s)
Consoles: EFI console 
FreeBSD/arm EFI loader, Revision 1.1

   Command line arguments: l
   EFI version: 2.70
   EFI Firmware: Das U-Boot (rev 8217.1792)
   Console: efi (0)
   Load Path: /efi\boot\bootarm.efi
   Load Device: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/SD(0)/SD(0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x81f,0x18fa8)
Trying ESP: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/SD(0)/SD(0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x81f,0x18fa8)
Setting currdev to disk0p1:
Trying: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/SD(0)/SD(0)/HD(2,0x01,0,0x197c7,0x5e6821)
Setting currdev to disk0p2:
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/device.hints
Loading /boot/loader.conf
Loading /boot/loader.conf.local
Loading kernel...
boot/kernel/kernel text=0x85cffc data=0xb1968+0x1f4698 syms=[0x4+0xa2ab0+0x4+0x10413c]
Loading configured modules...
can't find '/boot/entropy'
/boot/kernel/umodem.ko text=0x1540 text=0xf00 data=0x1088+0xf7c syms=[0x4+0xe70+0x4+0xa74]
loading required module 'ucom'
/boot/kernel/ucom.ko text=0x1734 text=0x29b0 data=0x1088+0x17b0 \syms=[0x4+0x13e0+0x4+0xbac]

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 9 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 8 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 7 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 6 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 5 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 4 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 3 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 2 seconds... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel] in 1 second... Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...              
Using DTB provided by EFI at 0x47ef3000.
|/-\EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
Kernel entry at 0x72000180...
Kernel args: (null)
modulep: 0xc0cc7000
relocation_offset 0
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC arm
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT: init without driver.
module_register: cannot register ofwbus/pcib from kernel; already loaded from kernel
Module ofwbus/pcib failed to register: 17
module_register: cannot register simplebus/pcib from kernel; already loaded from kernel
Module simplebus/pcib failed to register: 17
CPU: ARM Cortex-A7 r0p4 (ECO: 0x00000000)
CPU Features:
  Multiprocessing, Thumb2, Security, Virtualization, Generic Timer, VMSAv7,
  PXN, LPAE, Coherent Walk
Optional instructions:
  SDIV/UDIV, UMULL, SMULL, SIMD(ext)
LoUU:2 LoC:3 LoUIS:2
Cache level 1:
32KB/64B 4-way data cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
32KB/32B 2-way instruction cache Read-Alloc
Cache level 2:
256KB/64B 8-way unified cache WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
real memory  = 1056903168 (1007 MB)
avail memory = 1019404288 (972 MB)
No PSCI/SMCCC call function found
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
arc4random: no preloaded entropy cache
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
aw_ccu0: <Allwinner Clock Control Unit> on ofwbus0
clk_fixed0: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed1: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed2: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
clk_fixed3: <Fixed clock> on aw_ccu0
aw_gmacclk0: <Allwinner GMAC Clock> mem 0x1c20164-0x1c20167 on aw_ccu0
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> on ofwbus0
ccu_a10ng0: <Allwinner A10/A20 Clock Control Unit NG> mem 0x1c20000-0x1c203ff on simplebus0
rtc0: <Allwinner RTC> mem 0x1c20d00-0x1c20d1f irq 36 on simplebus0
rtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
regfix0: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix1: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix2: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix3: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix4: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
regfix5: <Fixed Regulator> on ofwbus0
aw_sid0: <Allwinner Secure ID Controller> mem 0x1c23800-0x1c239ff on simplebus0
gic0: <ARM Generic Interrupt Controller> mem 0x1c81000-0x1c81fff,0x1c82000-0x1c83fff,0x1c84000-0x1c85fff,0x1c86000-0x1c87fff irq 74 on simplebus0
gic0: pn 0x1, arch 0x2, rev 0x1, implementer 0x43b irqs 160
aw_nmi0: <Allwinner NMI Controller> mem 0x1c00030-0x1c0003b irq 6 on simplebus0
gpio0: <Allwinner GPIO/Pinmux controller> mem 0x1c20800-0x1c20bff irq 29 on simplebus0
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
iichb0: <Allwinner Integrated I2C Bus Controller> mem 0x1c2ac00-0x1c2afff irq 56 on simplebus0
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
axp2xx_pmu0: <X-Powers AXP209 Power Management Unit> at addr 0x68 irq 79 on iicbus0
gpiobus1: <OFW GPIO bus> on axp2xx_pmu0
iichb1: <Allwinner Integrated I2C Bus Controller> mem 0x1c2b000-0x1c2b3ff irq 57 on simplebus0
iicbus1: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb1
generic_timer0: <ARMv7 Generic Timer> irq 0,1,2,3 on ofwbus0
Timecounter "ARM MPCore Timecounter" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
Event timer "ARM MPCore Eventtimer" frequency 24000000 Hz quality 1000
awusbphy0: <Allwinner USB PHY> mem 0x1c13400-0x1c1340f,0x1c14800-0x1c14803,0x1c1c800-0x1c1c803 on simplebus0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
cpufreq_dt0: <Generic cpufreq driver> on cpu0
cpu1: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
pmu0: <Performance Monitoring Unit> irq 4,5 on ofwbus0
a10dmac0: <Allwinner DMA controller> mem 0x1c02000-0x1c02fff irq 7 on simplebus0
aw_mmc0: <Allwinner Integrated MMC/SD controller> mem 0x1c0f000-0x1c0ffff irq 15 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on aw_mmc0
ehci0: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c14000-0x1c140ff irq 20 on simplebus0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
ohci0: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c14400-0x1c144ff irq 21 on simplebus0
usbus1 on ohci0
ahci0: <Allwinner Integrated AHCI controller> mem 0x1c18000-0x1c18fff irq 25 on simplebus0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 1 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahci0: quirks=0x2<NOPMP>
ehci1: <Allwinner Integrated USB 2.0 controller> mem 0x1c1c000-0x1c1c0ff irq 26 on simplebus0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
ohci1: <Generic OHCI Controller> mem 0x1c1c400-0x1c1c4ff irq 27 on simplebus0
usbus3 on ohci1
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
aw_wdog0: <Allwinner A10 Watchdog> mem 0x1c20c90-0x1c20c9f on simplebus0
aw_ir0: <Allwinner CIR controller> mem 0x1c21800-0x1c2183f irq 38 on simplebus0
pcm0: <Allwinner Audio Codec> mem 0x1c22c00-0x1c22c3f irq 43 on simplebus0
pcm0: cannot find codec clock
device_attach: pcm0 attach returned 6
aw_ts0: <Allwinner Touch Screen controller> mem 0x1c25000-0x1c250ff irq 45 on simplebus0
uart0: <16750 or compatible> mem 0x1c28000-0x1c283ff irq 46 on simplebus0uart0: console (115384,n,8,1)
gpioc1: <GPIO controller> on axp2xx_pmu0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
dwc0: <A20 Gigabit Ethernet Controller> mem 0x1c50000-0x1c5ffff irq 69 on simplebus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on dwc0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
dwc0: Ethernet address: 02:09:05:00:e1:18
gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub1: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub2: <Allwinner EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Generic OHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub3: <Generic OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
mmcsd0: 16GB <SDHC 00000 15.15 SN 00001931 MFG 03/2016 by 25 DY> at mmc0 25.0MHz/4bit/32768-block
Release APs
arc4random: no preloaded entropy cache
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
mmc0: Failed to set VCCQ for card at relative address 1`
At this point, the download stops and the controller does not respond to anything.
In other words, the coveted word "login" was also not reached.

It’s not very convenient for me to ask such a question, but among the images for download, do everyone behave this way, or are there any that still boot?

Ogogon.


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Mar 15, 2020)

What power supply do you use for it? I had problems (random freezes N minutes after boot) with my board when connected to basic USB port (500 mA) in PC. After connecting it to 2A power USB charged my board have uptime in days


----------



## ogogon (Mar 15, 2020)

JohnnySorocil said:


> What power supply do you use for it? I had problems (random freezes N minutes after boot) with my board when connected to basic USB port (500 mA) in PC. After connecting it to 2A power USB charged my board have uptime in days


I already thought about it.
I use a 5V 3A hardware power supply, not a USB cable.






I believe that the images for Cubieboard posted on the page https://www.freebsd.org/where.html are compiled with errors. And no one checked them.
They simply created and posted on the site.

I wonder if it is possible to find out if there is an maintainer for the versions for Сubieboard?
Maybe he can somehow comment on this...

Ogogon.


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Mar 15, 2020)

I do not have my Cubieboard2 (donated it to a friend year ago) to test it. A few years ago I remember that I have used mine to boot some version of FreeBSD which doesn't have SD driver included (so u-boot + kernel and modules on SD card, world on USB stick).
Did you try another SD card? Boot it from USB (if supported)? Boot it with "boot -v"?


----------



## ogogon (Mar 16, 2020)

JohnnySorocil said:


> I do not have my Cubieboard2 (donated it to a friend year ago) to test it. A few years ago I remember that I have used mine to boot some version of FreeBSD which doesn't have SD driver included (so u-boot + kernel and modules on SD card, world on USB stick).





JohnnySorocil said:


> Did you try another SD card?


I believe that with a micro SD card - everything is fine.





If you write the openwrt-19.07.2-sunxi-cortexa8-sun4i-a10-cubieboard-squashfs-sdcard.img image to it, everything turns out just fine:
`U-Boot SPL 2019.01 (Feb 27 2020 - 21:05:12 +0000)
DRAM:
U-Boot SPL 2019.01 (Feb 27 2020 - 21:05:12 +0000)
DRAM: 1024 MiB
CPU: 1008000000Hz, AXI/AHB/APB: 3/2/2
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2019.01 (Feb 27 2020 - 21:05:12 +0000) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner A10 (SUN4I)
Model: Cubietech Cubieboard
I2C:   ready
DRAM:  1 GiB
MMC:   mmc@1c0f000: 0
Loading Environment from FAT... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

In:    serial
Out:   serial
Err:   serial
Net:   eth0: ethernet@1c0b000
starting USB...
USB0:   USB EHCI 1.00
USB1:   USB OHCI 1.0
USB2:   USB EHCI 1.00
USB3:   USB OHCI 1.0
scanning bus 0 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
scanning bus 2 for devices... 1 USB Device(s) found
       scanning usb for storage devices... 0 Storage Device(s) found
Hit any key to stop autoboot:  2  1  0 
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
Found U-Boot script /boot.scr
377 bytes read in 1 ms (368.2 KiB/s)
## Executing script at 43100000
2548672 bytes read in 213 ms (11.4 MiB/s)
27367 bytes read in 4 ms (6.5 MiB/s)
## Booting kernel from Legacy Image at 42000000 ...
   Image Name:   ARM OpenWrt Linux-4.14.171
   Image Type:   ARM Linux Kernel Image (uncompressed)
   Data Size:    2548608 Bytes = 2.4 MiB
   Load Address: 40008000
   Entry Point:  40008000
   Verifying Checksum ... OK
## Flattened Device Tree blob at 43000000
   Booting using the fdt blob at 0x43000000
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
EHCI failed to shut down host controller.
   Loading Kernel Image ... OK
   Using Device Tree in place at 43000000, end 43009ae6

Starting kernel ...

[    0.000000] Booting Linux on physical CPU 0x0
[    0.000000] Linux version 4.14.171 (builder@buildhost) (gcc version 7.5.0 (OpenWrt GCC 7.5.0 r10947-65030d81f3)) #0 SMP PREEMPT Thu Feb 27 21:05:12 2020
[    0.000000] CPU: ARMv7 Processor [413fc082] revision 2 (ARMv7), cr=10c5387d
[    0.000000] CPU: PIPT / VIPT nonaliasing data cache, VIPT aliasing instruction cache
[    0.000000] OF: fdt: Machine model: Cubietech Cubieboard
[    0.000000] Memory policy: Data cache writeback
[    0.000000] CPU: All CPU(s) started in SVC mode.
[    0.000000] random: get_random_bytes called from 0xc08008d0 with crng_init=0
[    0.000000] percpu: Embedded 15 pages/cpu s29964 r8192 d23284 u61440
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 260608
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: console=ttyS0,115200 earlyprintk root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[    0.000000] Memory: 1030680K/1048576K available (5520K kernel code, 238K rwdata, 912K rodata, 1024K init, 244K bss, 17896K reserved, 0K cma-reserved, 262144K highmem)
[    0.000000] Virtual kernel memory layout:
[    0.000000]     vector  : 0xffff0000 - 0xffff1000   (   4 kB)
[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xffc00000 - 0xfff00000   (3072 kB)
[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf0800000 - 0xff800000   ( 240 MB)
[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf0000000   ( 768 MB)
[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xbfe00000 - 0xc0000000   (   2 MB)
[    0.000000]     modules : 0xbf000000 - 0xbfe00000   (  14 MB)
[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc0008000 - 0xc06642fc   (6513 kB)
[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc0800000 - 0xc0900000   (1024 kB)
[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc0900000 - 0xc093b8c0   ( 239 kB)
[    0.000000]        .bss : 0xc0942298 - 0xc097f310   ( 245 kB)
[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
[    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.
[    0.000000]     RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=8 to nr_cpu_ids=1.
[    0.000000]     Tasks RCU enabled.
[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=1
[    0.000000] NR_IRQS: 16, nr_irqs: 16, preallocated irqs: 16
[    0.000019] sched_clock: 32 bits at 24MHz, resolution 41ns, wraps every 89478484971ns
[    0.000044] clocksource: timer: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 79635851949 ns
[    0.000295] Console: colour dummy device 80x30
[    0.000327] Calibrating delay loop... 1001.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=5009408)
[    0.040095] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
[    0.040216] Mount-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
[    0.040234] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)
[    0.040671] CPU: Testing write buffer coherency: ok
[    0.040711] CPU0: Spectre v2: firmware did not set auxiliary control register IBE bit, system vulnerable
[    0.040964] CPU0: thread -1, cpu 0, socket -1, mpidr 0
[    0.080150] Setting up static identity map for 0x40100000 - 0x40100060
[    0.100096] Hierarchical SRCU implementation.
[    0.140096] smp: Bringing up secondary CPUs ...
[    0.140108] smp: Brought up 1 node, 1 CPU
[    0.140118] SMP: Total of 1 processors activated (1001.88 BogoMIPS).
[    0.140125] CPU: All CPU(s) started in SVC mode.
[    0.145590] VFP support v0.3: implementor 41 architecture 3 part 30 variant c rev 3
[    0.146047] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 19112604462750000 ns
[    0.146068] futex hash table entries: 256 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.146161] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem
[    0.146936] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[    0.147394] DMA: preallocated 256 KiB pool for atomic coherent allocations
[    0.148122] No ATAGs?
[    0.211827] SCSI subsystem initialized
[    0.220521] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[    0.220579] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[    0.220642] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[    0.220746] Linux video capture interface: v2.00
[    0.220790] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered
[    0.220798] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>
[    0.220823] PTP clock support registered
[    0.221077] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.
[    0.230455] clocksource: Switched to clocksource timer
[    0.244122] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[    0.244709] TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
[    0.244786] TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)
[    0.244895] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)
[    0.245002] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.245034] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)
[    0.245177] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[    0.247614] No memory allocated for crashlog
[    0.247896] workingset: timestamp_bits=30 max_order=18 bucket_order=0
[    0.258290] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher
[    0.258681] jffs2: version 2.2 (NAND) (SUMMARY) (LZMA) (RTIME) (CMODE_PRIORITY) (c) 2001-2006 Red Hat, Inc.
[    0.283435] bounce: pool size: 64 pages
[    0.283461] io scheduler noop registered
[    0.283470] io scheduler deadline registered
[    0.283614] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[    0.284096] sun4i-usb-phy 1c13400.phy: could not find pctldev for node /soc@01c00000/pinctrl@01c20800/usb0_id_detect_pin@0, deferring probe
[    0.286892] sun4i-pinctrl 1c20800.pinctrl: initialized sunXi PIO driver
[    0.304466] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 16 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[    0.309894] console [ttyS0] disabled
[    0.331191] 1c28000.serial: ttyS0 at MMIO 0x1c28000 (irq = 33, base_baud = 1500000) is a U6_16550A
[    0.850699] console [ttyS0] enabled
[    0.861199] loop: module loaded
[    0.867791] sun4i-mdio 1c0b080.mdio: 1c0b080.mdio supply phy not found, using dummy regulator
[    0.877032] libphy: sun4i_mii_bus: probed
[    0.941349] libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
[    0.946460] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver
[    0.953181] ehci-platform: EHCI generic platform driver
[    0.958803] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[    0.965128] ohci-platform: OHCI generic platform driver
[    0.971000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
[    0.977552] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[    0.984436] i2c /dev entries driver
[    0.989343] axp20x-i2c 0-0034: AXP20x variant AXP209 found
[    1.003058] axp20x-gpio axp20x-gpio: AXP209 GPIO driver loaded
[    1.014388] random: fast init done
[    1.020638] input: axp20x-pek as /devices/platform/soc@01c00000/1c2ac00.i2c/i2c-0/0-0034/axp20x-pek/input/input0
[    1.032027] ldo1: supplied by regulator-dummy
[    1.036712] ldo2: supplied by regulator-dummy
[    1.042349] ldo3: supplied by regulator-dummy
[    1.047406] ldo4: supplied by regulator-dummy
[    1.052169] ldo5: supplied by regulator-dummy
[    1.057211] dcdc2: supplied by regulator-dummy
[    1.062590] dcdc3: supplied by regulator-dummy
[    1.068715] axp20x-i2c 0-0034: AXP20X driver loaded
[    1.075732] sunxi-wdt 1c20c90.watchdog: Watchdog enabled (timeout=16 sec, nowayout=0)
[    1.087846] sunxi-mmc 1c0f000.mmc: Got CD GPIO
[    1.150606] sunxi-mmc 1c0f000.mmc: base:0xf0906000 irq:20
[    1.157691] sun4i-ss 1c15000.crypto-engine: Die ID 7
[    1.168599] NET: Registered protocol family 10
[    1.185584] Segment Routing with IPv6
[    1.189311] NET: Registered protocol family 17
[    1.194145] bridge: filtering via arp/ip/ip6tables is no longer available by default. Update your scripts to load br_netfilter if you need this.
[    1.207346] can: controller area network core (rev 20170425 abi 9)
[    1.213673] NET: Registered protocol family 29
[    1.218148] 8021q: 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8
[    1.222511] Registering SWP/SWPB emulation handler
[    1.231630] mmc0: host does not support reading read-only switch, assuming write-enable
[    1.243279] mmc0: new SDHC card at address 0001
[    1.251281] ehci-platform 1c14000.usb: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.256887] ehci-platform 1c14000.usb: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[    1.264750] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 00000 14.9 GiB 
[    1.270658] ehci-platform 1c14000.usb: irq 22, io mem 0x01c14000
[    1.276783]  mmcblk0: p1 p2
[    1.300480] ehci-platform 1c14000.usb: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    1.306758] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
[    1.313597] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.320849] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.325724] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.171 ehci_hcd
[    1.331309] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 1c14000.usb
[    1.336386] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.340298] hub 1-0:1.0: 1 port detected
[    1.345170] ehci-platform 1c1c000.usb: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.351037] ehci-platform 1c1c000.usb: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[    1.358901] ehci-platform 1c1c000.usb: irq 26, io mem 0x01c1c000
[    1.390403] ehci-platform 1c1c000.usb: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00
[    1.396654] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
[    1.403464] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.410695] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller
[    1.415569] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.171 ehci_hcd
[    1.421151] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 1c1c000.usb
[    1.426227] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.430143] hub 2-0:1.0: 1 port detected
[    1.434975] ohci-platform 1c14400.usb: Generic Platform OHCI controller
[    1.441864] ohci-platform 1c14400.usb: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[    1.449738] ohci-platform 1c14400.usb: irq 23, io mem 0x01c14400
[    1.524533] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001
[    1.531344] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.538559] usb usb3: Product: Generic Platform OHCI controller
[    1.544491] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.171 ohci_hcd
[    1.550058] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 1c14400.usb
[    1.555147] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.559064] hub 3-0:1.0: 1 port detected
[    1.563929] ohci-platform 1c1c400.usb: Generic Platform OHCI controller
[    1.570828] ohci-platform 1c1c400.usb: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
[    1.578689] ohci-platform 1c1c400.usb: irq 27, io mem 0x01c1c400
[    1.654525] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001
[    1.661337] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1
[    1.668552] usb usb4: Product: Generic Platform OHCI controller
[    1.674484] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 4.14.171 ohci_hcd
[    1.680051] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 1c1c400.usb
[    1.685145] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
[    1.689062] hub 4-0:1.0: 1 port detected
[    1.693610] hctosys: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
[    1.699224] vcc3v0: disabling
[    1.702584] vcc5v0: disabling
[    1.705570] ahci-5v: disabling
[    1.708629] ALSA device list:
[    1.711703]   No soundcards found.
[    1.722028] VFS: Mounted root (squashfs filesystem) readonly on device 179:2.
[    1.730813] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1024K
[    1.979143] init: Console is alive
[    1.982873] init: - watchdog -
[    2.106807] kmodloader: loading kernel modules from /etc/modules-boot.d/*
[    2.260432] ahci-sunxi 1c18000.sata: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP
[    2.267924] ahci-sunxi 1c18000.sata: forcing PORTS_IMPL to 0x1
[    2.273861] ahci-sunxi 1c18000.sata: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 1 ports 3 Gbps 0x1 impl platform mode
[    2.282837] ahci-sunxi 1c18000.sata: flags: ncq sntf pm led clo only pio slum part ccc 
[    2.302062] scsi host0: ahci-sunxi
[    2.305911] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 mmio [mem 0x01c18000-0x01c18fff] port 0x100 irq 25
[    2.641952] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[    2.657683] kmodloader: done loading kernel modules from /etc/modules-boot.d/*
[    2.667777] init: - preinit -
[    3.094755] random: jshn: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)
[    3.124133] random: jshn: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)
[    3.145967] random: jshn: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)
Press the [f] key and hit [enter] to enter failsafe mode
Press the [1], [2], [3] or [4] key and hit [enter] to select the debug level
[    6.351441] random: procd: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)
[    6.401756] mount_root: rootdisk overlay filesystem has not been formatted yet
[    6.570766] random: mkfs.f2fs: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)
[    6.577777] print_req_error: I/O error, dev loop0, sector 0
[    7.333276] F2FS-fs (loop0): Found nat_bits in checkpoint
[    7.353427] F2FS-fs (loop0): Mounted with checkpoint version = 5ccce271
[    7.360876] mount_root: overlay filesystem has not been fully initialized yet
[    7.368405] mount_root: switching to f2fs overlay
[    7.484956] urandom-seed: Seed file not found (/etc/urandom.seed)
[    7.566836] procd: - early -
[    7.569798] procd: - watchdog -
[    8.256814] procd: - watchdog -
[    8.260207] procd: - ubus -
[    8.299742] random: ubusd: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)
[    8.313481] random: ubusd: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)
[    8.320124] random: ubusd: uninitialized urandom read (4 bytes read)
[    8.327267] procd: - init -
Please press Enter to activate this console.
[    8.708145] kmodloader: loading kernel modules from /etc/modules.d/*
[    8.735110] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[    8.755642] sunxi-rtc 1c20d00.rtc: rtc core: registered rtc-sunxi as rtc0
[    8.770536] sunxi-rtc 1c20d00.rtc: RTC enabled
[    8.781914] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
[    8.805182] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)
[    8.819681] urngd: v1.0.2 started.
[    8.856242] sun4i-emac 1c0b000.ethernet: eth0: at f0a2f000, IRQ 19 MAC: 02:45:0c:82:2f:bd
[    8.933336] xt_time: kernel timezone is -0000
[    8.960743] PPP generic driver version 2.4.2
[    8.970187] NET: Registered protocol family 24
[    9.030872] kmodloader: done loading kernel modules from /etc/modules.d/*
[    9.044503] random: crng init done
[    9.047913] random: 2 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting
[   23.584463] br-lan: port 1(eth0) entered blocking state
[   23.589698] br-lan: port 1(eth0) entered disabled state
[   23.633873] device eth0 entered promiscuous mode
[   23.647016] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): br-lan: link is not ready



BusyBox v1.30.1 () built-in shell (ash)

  _______                     ________        __
 |       |.-----.-----.-----.|  |  |  |.----.|  |_
 |   -   ||  _  |  -__|     ||  |  |  ||   _||   _|
 |_______||   __|_____|__|__||________||__|  |____|
          |__| W I R E L E S S   F R E E D O M
 -----------------------------------------------------
 OpenWrt 19.07.2, r10947-65030d81f3
 -----------------------------------------------------
=== WARNING! =====================================
There is no root password defined on this device!
Use the "passwd" command to set up a new password
in order to prevent unauthorized SSH logins.
--------------------------------------------------
root@OpenWrt:/# ps
  PID USER       VSZ STAT COMMAND
    1 root      1360 S    /sbin/procd
    2 root         0 SW   [kthreadd]
    3 root         0 IW   [kworker/0:0]
    4 root         0 IW<  [kworker/0:0H]
    5 root         0 IW   [kworker/u2:0]
    6 root         0 IW<  [mm_percpu_wq]
    7 root         0 SW   [ksoftirqd/0]
    8 root         0 IW   [rcu_preempt]
    9 root         0 IW   [rcu_sched]
   10 root         0 IW   [rcu_bh]
   11 root         0 SW   [migration/0]
   12 root         0 SW   [cpuhp/0]
   13 root         0 IW   [kworker/u2:1]
  209 root         0 IW   [kworker/0:1]
  210 root         0 SW   [oom_reaper]
  211 root         0 IW<  [writeback]
  213 root         0 SW   [kcompactd0]
  214 root         0 SWN  [ksmd]
  215 root         0 IW<  [crypto]
  217 root         0 IW<  [kblockd]
  233 root         0 IW<  [ata_sff]
  266 root         0 IW<  [watchdogd]
  358 root         0 SW   [kswapd0]
  430 root         0 IW<  [pencrypt]
  432 root         0 IW<  [pdecrypt]
  609 root         0 SW   [spi0]
  643 root         0 SW   [irq/68-axp20x_i]
  684 root         0 SW   [irq/20-sunxi-mm]
  686 root         0 SW   [irq/37-1c0f000.]
  717 root         0 IW<  [ipv6_addrconf]
  718 root         0 IW   [kworker/0:2]
  725 root         0 SW   [mmcqd/0]
  763 root         0 IW<  [kworker/0:1H]
  773 root         0 SW   [scsi_eh_0]
  774 root         0 IW<  [scsi_tmf_0]
  777 root         0 IW   [kworker/u2:2]
  835 root         0 SW<  [loop0]
  839 root         0 SW   [f2fs_flush-7:0]
  840 root         0 SW   [f2fs_discard-7:]
  841 root         0 SW   [f2fs_gc-7:0]
  972 root      1004 S    /sbin/ubusd
  973 root      1088 S    /bin/ash --login
  974 root       704 S    /sbin/askfirst /usr/libexec/login.sh
  991 root       816 S    /sbin/urngd
 1242 root      1036 S    /sbin/logd -S 64
 1267 root      1832 S    /sbin/rpcd -s /var/run/ubus.sock -t 30
 1330 dnsmasq   1180 S    /usr/sbin/dnsmasq -C /var/etc/dnsmasq.conf.cfg01411c
 1367 root       844 S    /usr/sbin/dropbear -F -P /var/run/dropbear.1.pid -p
 1422 root      1468 S    /sbin/netifd
 1456 root      1252 S    /usr/sbin/odhcpd
 1519 root      1112 S    /usr/sbin/uhttpd -f -h /www -r OpenWrt -x /cgi-bin -
 1749 root      1080 S<   /usr/sbin/ntpd -n -N -S /usr/sbin/ntpd-hotplug -p 0.
 1821 root      1080 R    ps
root@OpenWrt:/#`

Most likely, the sd card is quite functional and able to work with a specific board.
Simply, penguinologists accuracy assembled the image.



JohnnySorocil said:


> Boot it from USB (if supported)?


And where to get such a distribution?



JohnnySorocil said:


> Boot it with "boot -v"?


I got the impression that the bootloader does not understand such a key.
`=> 
=> 
=> 
=> boot -v
boot - boot default, i.e., run 'bootcmd'

Usage:
boot 
=> bootcmd -v
Unknown command 'bootcmd' - try 'help'
=>`

Ogogon.


----------



## ogogon (Mar 16, 2020)

I noticed one more thing - if I download the 12.1 image and a message about VCCQ appears, then the power indicator LED will go off almost completely. And if after that take out the SD card, the LED starts to glow very weakly.
Something there is not correctly happening with switching the power mode of the SD card.

Ogogon.


----------

